# whats a good street tire (26x2.1)?



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

whats a good street tire thats really cheap yet reliable. my stock tire is a 26x2.1 Nevegal but i want to have something for street use, cause for now, thats what ill be riding

thanks


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Maxxis Hookworm.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Bontrager Hank, Urban Earl, or Road Warrior Slick.

http://bontrager.com/model/02856

I personally have a set of the Urban Earl's on my spare wheels and couldnt be happier with their performance on my MTB. I Run them at high PSI (60-65 or so) and they roll VERY well without being scary in the rain or on the dirt/grass.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Specialized Nimbus. It's 26x1.5 but will still fit your rims.

http://www.specialized.com/ja/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=49690

They last forever, great in the wet and roll well because they are a little more narrow than most.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Serfas Drifter. Inverted tread, last forever, and puncture resistant. Good on wet and dirt roads. They come in a couple of sizes but narrower is better for rolling resistants and wider has more volume so more cushion for bumps.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

x1 on that specialized nimbus. I've had a set of those for 2 years and they show barely a sign of wear!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I run City Slickers. Although I get the 1.5" I think they sell them larger but why go larger? They're cheap and lasted me 2000miles.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Michelin Country Rock 26 x 1.75. Cheap and the tread pattern will let you go on gravel roads. I also like Michelin CiTY 26 x 1.85 tires with the sidewall reflectors and kevlar protection. This is strictly a pavement tire.


----------



## muayteg (Apr 3, 2011)

26"x1.95" kenda slicks. 12 bucks on amazon, and free shipping on 25 bucks or more.


----------



## gabriel10 (Jun 9, 2011)

Schwalbe - CRAZY BOB 26 x 2.35 

Thats what i had.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I like the Maxis Holy Roller 2.2's. They're a little big, but roll and hold up beautifully. Looks sharp too!


----------



## d1zzl3 (Mar 1, 2011)

In the middle of conversion at the moment and the tires was the first thing I changed. Heres what I went with.

bontrager H2 26x1.5


----------



## jo_king (May 31, 2011)

I got the skinny version of these, but panaracer's Ribmo PTs are great tires. You can run a high pressure and you will never get a flat because of these tires.


----------



## scuver (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...ty/citytyres/Touring Plus/TouringPlus_en.html


----------



## 96p993 (May 21, 2011)

I have looked at a couple of these to see if the have 29x2.1 or 2.2

any recommendations?


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

+1 for the holy rollers. not bad on dirt either, just drop the pressure down and no worries.


----------



## daponik (Apr 22, 2011)

Kenda Small Block 8s. Just thought I'd try to recommend something I've actually used in the size the OP asked about.


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

daponik said:


> Kenda Small Block 8s. Just thought I'd try to recommend something I've actually used in the size the OP asked about.


I'll second that.
It may sound strange, but it's a great all-rounder.
It handles anything the street can throw at it.
Slick street car tracks, man-hole covers, you name it.
Vary the pressure according to the conditions.
Going off road...lower the pressure a bit.
Remember...it aint a mud tire.


----------



## philly758 (Apr 23, 2006)

Depends what kind of "street" you are talking about. Since you are familiar with Kenda, they have a couple options... Small Block Eight, a great all rounder as other have said, but will wear relatively fast. K-Rad, cheaper than a Small Block, good grippy tire that will last a while. Kiniption, never used one, not sure if they ever caught on but they look grippy and can be found for cheap.


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

I ride street/MUP during lunch but also don't want to swap tires if I'm going to do some light trails, so I went with Hutchinson Python that I picked up for $15 each at Performance. 26x2.0, about 500g each, and can take up to 80 psi which is good for street. Had Holy Rollers at one point but they are super heavy. Also, just about anything is better than Nevegal's for street riding. The buzz is so loud you cant hear yourself think.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Kenda Small Block 8's or Kenda Kiniption....Kiniption is a very fast tire..Also consider Intense Micro Knobbie..but they wear out very fast.


----------

